# Hawaiian Koa wood



## Kalai

Okay, I know I should have started with Koa and not Monkey Pod so here is the Koa wood.
We have Koa logs, then me at the mill ready to mill a koa log, then a koa log on the mill, then a look at what is on the inside of the Koa log, then we have the finished Koa wood, I added this last picture to make Kevin drool
I hope you all enjoy the pictures, aloha.

Kalai
[attachment=4549]
[attachment=4550]
[attachment=4551]
[attachment=4552]
[attachment=4553]


----------



## BangleGuy

HOLY SMOKES!!!:dash2::wacko1::dash2: 

All that KOA! OMG!:dash2::wacko1::dash2:

We are the USPS Flat Rate Box #1 users! So load up some FRBs!


----------



## EricJS

Kevin's not the only one droolin':wacko1: That's some beautiful Koa, Kalai! I used to think Koa was rare.......until I saw that picture you posted.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Oh wow! Talk about a wood stash, blocks that will fit into a lfrb please for us turners! Another gimme wood for sure.:yes: Thanks for showing us, how cool to be milling such beautiful wood in a paradise location.


----------



## Mike1950

You are going to draw a lot of posts with all that Koa. Beautiful.........


----------



## ripjack13

I love that wood! It is so striking!

Here's my Koa opportunity....

I need to get ahold of just a little bit more....

Great lookin pix you have!! Do you plant them as well? Or are they cleared out for construction purposes?


----------



## Kevin

Wow nice operation Kalai. My plane lands at Hilo tomorrow at 1.pm. your time can you pick me up? :rofl2:

Man those logs would be so much fun to open. Can you terll when a log is going to have curl in it? Is it like maple where you can see the ripples in the bark?


----------



## West River WoodWorks

:clapping:
Me likey very much!!!
Welcome aboard again, looking forward to working with you...
tom


----------



## Daren

Kalai said:


> I hope you all enjoy the pictures, aloha.



 Darn right ! More please 

Looks like you have a good setup there Kalai, glad to have you aboard. 

.


----------



## wood128

Add me to the list . What beautiful wood !! A LFRB would be wonderful. I only have a few pieces of Koa :scratch_one-s_head:
Let us all know when you want to start filling orders. Trade you a fishing trip for some KOA :scratch_one-s_head: Some friends of mine caught over fifty of these reds this week ( 20 - 30 pounds each ).
Hope it is OK to include FISHING PICTURES with a woodworking post .


----------



## brown down

Kevin said:


> Wow nice operation Kalai. My plane lands at Hilo tomorrow at 1.pm. your time can you pick me up? :rofl2:
> 
> Man those logs would be so much fun to open. Can you terll when a log is going to have curl in it? Is it like maple where you can see the ripples in the bark?



maybe you know this or not, but if you find a curly maple tree, ALL OF THE OFFSPRING OF THAT TREE WILL BE CURL AS WELL! learned that down in virginia. i wonder if that is the same for all species?


----------



## Kevin

brown down said:


> ...if you find a curly maple tree, ALL OF THE OFFSPRING OF THAT TREE WILL BE CURL AS WELL! ...wonder if that is the same for all species?



Well my grand boys got their mom's curly hair too so maybe so.


----------



## brown down

i will take pallet number 3 :wacko1:
:clapping:


----------



## davidgiul

Kalai said:


> Okay, I know I should have started with Koa and not Monkey Pod so here is the Koa wood.
> We have Koa logs, then me at the mill ready to mill a koa log, then a koa log on the mill, then a look at what is on the inside of the Koa log, then we have the finished Koa wood, I added this last picture to make Kevin drool
> I hope you all enjoy the pictures, aloha.
> 
> Kalai


Hey kalai,
Is that an Albezia in the background of your first picture? How is that tree for turnings? We have a ton of them on Kaua'i and they are considered a weed(no you can't smoke them Cougar) tree. 
Dave


----------



## CodyS

One Word AWESOME and another is MORE PLEASE (well that may have been two)


----------



## HomeBody

brown down said:


> maybe you know this or not, but if you find a curly maple tree, ALL OF THE OFFSPRING OF THAT TREE WILL BE CURL AS WELL! learned that down in virginia. i wonder if that is the same for all species?



I don't think that would be true, but I'm open to any proof you have. If all offspring were curly, that would mean that curly maple is dominant. If it were dominant, most maple trees would be curly...and they are definitely not. If you took a cutting off of a curly maple tree the result would be a curly maple, but a curly maple tree pollinated by a normal tree just wouldn't produce all curly offstring in my humble opinion. Gary


----------



## wade

Kalai said:


> Okay, I know I should have started with Koa and not Monkey Pod so here is the Koa wood.
> We have Koa logs, then me at the mill ready to mill a koa log, then a koa log on the mill, then a look at what is on the inside of the Koa log, then we have the finished Koa wood, I added this last picture to make Kevin drool
> I hope you all enjoy the pictures, aloha.
> 
> Kalai
> 
> 
> :gigglesign::gigglesign:
> 
> I Hate You!!
> Just kidding... Jealousy


----------



## kpantherpro

wood128 said:


> Add me to the list . What beautiful wood !! A LFRB would be wonderful. I only have a few pieces of Koa :scratch_one-s_head:
> Let us all know when you want to start filling orders. Trade you a fishing trip for some KOA :scratch_one-s_head: Some friends of mine caught over fifty of these reds this week ( 20 - 30 pounds each ).
> Hope it is OK to include FISHING PICTURES with a woodworking post .


wait i think i see trees in the background, yah up on shore there, your good...lol but seriously i think we're all jealous right now hawaii and koa, good stuff thanks for sharing


----------



## justturnin

I wonder if he's ever coming back to share this Koa w/ us....:cray::cray:


----------



## arkie

justturnin said:


> I wonder if he's ever coming back to share this Koa w/ us....:cray::cray:



He'll be around, just don't rush him. I got a LFRB a while back in a trade on another forum - assorted Hawaii woods. Nice stuff. I've still got some saved back.


----------



## Kevin

arkie said:


> justturnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he's ever coming back to share this Koa w/ us....:cray::cray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll be around, just don't rush him. I got a LFRB a while back in a trade on another forum - assorted Hawaii woods. Nice stuff. I've still got some saved back.
Click to expand...


Arkie, you mean you traded with Kalai recently or someone else? Reason I asked is because if it's Kalai I am curious what quality of wood your received. I made a trade with him. Once.


----------



## arkie

Kevin said:


> arkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justturnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he's ever coming back to share this Koa w/ us....:cray::cray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll be around, just don't rush him. I got a LFRB a while back in a trade on another forum - assorted Hawaii woods. Nice stuff. I've still got some saved back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arkie, you mean you traded with Kalai recently or someone else? Reason I asked is because if it's Kalai I am curious what quality of wood your received. I made a trade with him. Once.
Click to expand...


I traded with Kalai maybe a year ago on another forum. He offered to send the first "X" number of responders a LFRB of Hawaiin wood at his expense with a number of plain and curly koa pen blanks in it. In return, we were each to make and send to him a couple koa pens at our expense. 

I would describe the wood he sent me as "middle of the road." I sent him a couple slimline pens out of the more curly blanks in his box. I was pleased with the trade and hope he felt likewise.


----------



## Kevin

arkie said:


> I would describe the wood he sent me as "middle of the road."



Likewise. I had sent him what I consider "Middle of Heaven" FBE. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Twig Man

I wanted to buy from him but he never got back with me.


----------



## woodwinch

Good Morning
DO you ever get any 9 foot, clean, four sided, curly logs?
If so, I would be interested in a container.
Cliff


----------



## Kevin

woodwinch said:


> Good Morning
> DO you ever get any 9 foot, clean, four sided, curly logs?
> If so, I would be interested in a container.
> Cliff



You might want to read the entire thread Clifford.


----------



## healeydays

Reminds me of the walking dead. The old ones rise from the dead...

:stirthepot:


----------



## Jdaschel

> glad to have you aboard.



Pun intended!:teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------

